# Well, IT happened…



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Sooooo… someone’s getting explosive diarrhea tonight, well into the morning…

Someone also doesn’t know whom she’s messing with. As illustrated recently, I have a l-o-n-g memory, and a pretty petty persona. We *will* meet again.

Well, not _meet_. Cross paths.

It doesn’t matter how long it takes. I can wait forever.

P.S.: I was right a few days ago. Nothing prepares you for this, no matter how many times you see it happen. I’m pretty upset.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Well, it's a characteristic of uber eats... Not the only reason why I don't do UE... Just one of the top 3 reasons.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> View attachment 643979
> 
> 
> Sooooo… someone’s getting explosive diarrhea tonight, well into the morning…
> ...


Did you give it at least three hours? I've had a few tips arrive hours after the delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Well, it's a characteristic of uber eats... Not the only reason why I don't do UE... Just one of the top 3 reasons.


It’s not Uber’s fault. It takes a very specific kind of being to do this. Society can’t base everything on the weakest links.

She just needs some Vitamin F. Unfortunately, she looks like she’ll not begetting any. Oh well. I hope she spends what she saved on something that’ll make her look half decent.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Did you give it at least three hours? I've had a few tips arrive hours after the delivery.


That’s why i posted the screen with the posted tip.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> It’s not Uber’s fault. It takes a very specific kind of being to do this. Society can’t base everything on the weakest links.
> 
> She just needs some Vitamin F. Unfortunately, she looks like she’ll not begetting any. Oh well. I hope she spends what she saved on something that’ll make her look half decent.


I disagree, it is Uber's and Instacart's fault because they allow customers to do this. Doordash doesn't.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Thank you for being a valued partner.
> View attachment 643981


Well, I hit the $1/1 mile criteria Ihad when I just started. Could have been worse.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree, it is Uber's and Instacart's fault because they allow customers to do this. Doordash doesn't.


I technically agree it should be an option for when someone messes up majorly. So I’m torn.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I technically agree it should be an option for when someone messes up majorly. So I’m torn.


Nope, that should be left to ratings.

Tip baiting messes with the algorithm, too


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I have legit delivered a plastic bag full of spilled coffee with floating pastries and soaked cardboard on the top of the liquid and the tip came in in full.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Nope, that should be left to ratings.
> 
> Tip baiting messes with the algorithm, too


I’m too upset to be fair.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well, I hit the $1/1 mile criteria Ihad when I just started. Could have been worse.


Here in Metro DC with all of the traffic, red lights, parking issues, apartment buildings, and waits at restaurants, a delivery driver would go broke grossing $1 per mile. I decline most $2 per mile orders because in most cases $2 per mile isn't profitable either, especially during dinner rush.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

It was probably another driver that knows their food will get picked up faster showing a tip like that, shame on them


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Phoenix123 said:


> It was probably another driver that knows their food will get picked up faster showing a tip like that, shame on them


Could be.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Boober Treats


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Phoenix123 said:


> It was probably another driver that knows their food will get picked up faster showing a tip like that, shame on them


Nah. Idon’t think a driver would do thattoanother driver.

There is a percentage of crap people. In all the time I’ve been driving, it’s my first one. I’ve had dozens who tipped MORE. Even today. 








People are generally good. Except for a few donkeyholes. But think of it this way: they have to live with themselves _forever_. Yuck.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Here in Metro DC with all of the traffic, red lights, parking issues, apartment buildings, and waits at restaurants, a delivery driver would go broke grossing $1 per mile. I decline most $2 per mile orders because in most cases $2 per mile isn't profitable enough either, especially during dinner rush.


I was being sarcastic.

But in my area, $2/mile is rare. If I want to make any money, I need to go down to $1.5.. plus my fave McD $5/1-2 mile runs. Love those.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Nah. Idon’t think a driver would do thattoanother driver.
> 
> There is a percentage of crap people. In all the time I’ve been driving, it’s my first one. I’ve had dozens who tipped MORE. Even today.
> View attachment 643989
> ...


It's not my intent to burst your bubble but in all likelihood Uber lied to you about the customer tipping more after the delivery.

The tip that's shown to Eats drivers during pings is capped at $8. Thus, if a customer included a $15 tip when they placed the order, only $8 of it will show during the ping. The hidden $7 will be displayed an hour after the delivery. Uber then lies to the drivers by telling them the that the customer increased their tip after delivery.

The reality is that very few customers tip after deliveries. They've already decided beforehand how much they want to tip and in the absence of exceptional circumstances such as a driver going above and beyond, they don't increase the tip.

I get those almost every shift and I know all of those customers aren't increasing their tips. The vast majority of my deliveries including the "added tip" ones are routine deliveries with nothing exceptional happening.

Like most of their policies, Uber has kept this $8 cap a secret from the drivers. They know that the less informed drivers are, the weaker they are.


----------



## FL_Steve (Dec 17, 2021)

Was this a fast food delivery?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> It's not my intent to burst your bubble but in all likelihood Uber lied to you about the customer tipping more after the delivery.
> 
> The tip that's shown to Eats drivers during pings is capped at $8. Thus, if a customer included a $15 tip when they placed the order, only $8 of it will show during the ping. The hidden $7 will be displayed an hour after the delivery. Uber then lies to the drivers by telling them the that the customer tipper after delivery.
> 
> ...


Oh, I know that. I meant that tips go up, not down. Frankly, this was a possible unicorn tip in my mind. I always subtract $8 to try and figure those out.


FL_Steve said:


> Was this a fast food delivery?


Noooo. Pricey Asian Fusion. This was by no means someone who’s broke.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh, I know that. I meant that tips go up, not down. Frankly, this was a possible unicorn tip in my mind. I always subtract $8 to try and figure those out.
> 
> Noooo. Pricey Asian Fusion. This was by no means someone who’s broke.


My point was that in all likelihood Uber lied to you about that customer increasing their tip.

Maybe that order was a rare exception and the customer increased the tip. It does happen, but rarely.

Occasionally I've gone above and beyond or had a friendly conversation with a customer who's already included a nice tip with their order and they hand me cash. Nice customers like that are very much appreciated by me.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> My point was that in all likelihood Uber lied to you about that customer increasing their tip.
> 
> Maybe that order was a rare exception and the customer increased the tip. It does happen, but rarely.
> 
> Occasionally I've gone above and beyond or had a friendly conversation with a customer who's already included a nice tip with their order and they hand me cash. Nice customers like that are very much appreciated by me.


Yup, I, too, have a few regulars. Which is my point - as upset as I am, I mostly get good surprises. My grandma always said that sh!t floats, so it’s more visible. We mention it more, so it creates an illusion it prevails.

It doesn’t.

I just had a feeling it was coming; literally spoke about it a couple of days ago.

I have to say, my first thumbs down hurt me more.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> View attachment 643979
> 
> 
> Sooooo… someone’s getting explosive diarrhea tonight, well into the morning…
> ...


to me, revenge is only sweet IF the target KNOWS it was me.

I always make sure you know where that punch came from ...you may not be able to prove it, but you know it.

I told a boss once, several times that "we should work together, not be at odds." I told her that several times over the weeks and months I worked there. She finally fired me for something stupid.
Some months later, when the IRS contacted her about an audit they were planning based on an anonymous tip, she emailed me for the location of some documentation to help her defend the audit.
I simply replied, "We really should have worked together. Don't contact me again"


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> to me, revenge is only sweet IF the target KNOWS it was me.
> 
> I always make sure you know where that punch came from ...you may not be able to prove it, but you know it.
> 
> ...


Oh puh-leeez, hardly an offense worth _revenge_ in the full sense of the word. Not like I’ll make a voodoo doll of her and perform mythical acts. 😂

I’m very big on Karma. I try very hard not to draw truly bad Karma onto me. I’ve mellowed out with age. I just give little slaps.


----------



## Flawlessbox (Oct 6, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It's not my intent to burst your bubble but in all likelihood Uber lied to you about the customer tipping more after the delivery.
> 
> The tip that's shown to Eats drivers during pings is capped at $8. Thus, if a customer included a $15 tip when they placed the order, only $8 of it will show during the ping. The hidden $7 will be displayed an hour after the delivery. Uber then lies to the drivers by telling them the that the customer increased their tip after delivery.
> 
> ...


UE is also lying to the customer too. I always tip my UE drivers and I noticed their tip calculation is off. I have just tried it and when I click on 15%-30% Fuber add extra percentages to the tip. They extort even higher if you are using their promotion. I won't be surprised if drivers are getting only small portion of what I pay using algorithms knowing how much ants will accept. 

This is why I want to cash tip but I rather have my food delivered fast so I click $5 + priority and that ends up around 20% for my usual orders of meal for two.


----------



## The Entomologist (Sep 23, 2018)

Cyanide.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Well, I hit the $1/1 mile criteria Ihad when I just started. Could have been worse.


you essentially made a 1$ in profit for 16mins. thats well below min wage.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

jeffsd619 said:


> you essentially made a 1$ in profit for 16mins. thats well below min wage.



You should call that guy that runs this uber company and let him know. He's probably unaware this could happen.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Oh puh-leeez, hardly an offense worth _revenge_ in the full sense of the word.


LoL
You've never had the IRS on your ass have you?
I'd rather deal with the mafia.
They just kill ya.

-- Oh, yer talking about THE OFFENSE. Yea, gotcha. Well, there was more, much more. I just digested it .. she was truly evil. I been fired before, by the best. But what she did to me, and others ... I love matching evil up with more evil.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> to me, revenge is only sweet IF the target KNOWS it was me.
> 
> I always make sure you know where that punch came from ...you may not be able to prove it, but you know it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> LoL
> You've never had the IRS on your ass have you?
> I'd rather deal with the mafia.
> They just kill ya.
> ...


I meant the @sswipe who took away the tip.

She looked me straight in the eyes knowing she’ll do it, too. It was a hand-off, not the usual “leave at door”.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> View attachment 643979
> 
> 
> Sooooo… someone’s getting explosive diarrhea tonight, well into the morning…
> ...


The question everyone wants to know.........did you press the “send thanks for the tip” button?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

UberBastid said:


> told a boss once, several times that "we should work together, not be at odds." I told her that several times over the weeks and months I worked there. She finally fired me for something stupid.
> Some months later, when the IRS contacted her about an audit they were planning based on an anonymous tip, she emailed me for the location of some documentation to help her defend the audit.
> I simply replied, "We really should have worked together. Don't contact me again


Nice, I’ve done the same thing. I was at a large corporation that was merging two companies together as we bought them. During the merger process you always have to reduce staff as theoretically now two companies together become more efficient.

Long story short we had a team of about 50 professional engineers in one department that had to be reduced in size. The management team decided to reduce the only minority in the department. We are talking about people with masters degrees in engineering, all professional people. I told them absolutely not, you’re going to let go of the only minority in a 50 person departmet and he’s been there for 17 years? They insisted he was a very bad employee and I told them I don’t care if he is the devil you cannot let go the only minority in the group and claim he was a bad employee, but you kept him for 17 years?

I do believe he was a bad employee but the circumstances don’t lend itself to firing him without this blowing back onto the company when he goes and gets a big city lawyer! Well I saw they were gonna do it anyway against my advice so I proceeded to document everything around the entire process so I would always be able to CYA. Shortly there after I was downsized out of my job and let go. Of course the guy went and got a lawyer and of course they were suing for a very large sum of money. I had all the documentation that could help the corporation defend itself Sitting in my house. When the company called me out of the clear Blue sky several months later they actually expected me to help them. Sorry I don’t remember anything about it and no I don’t know where any files are regarding this!

The lawsuit the person filed was very successful and even made the papers. Things didn’t go so well for the company, guess they shouldn’t of let me go! 😆


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Seamus said:


> The question everyone wants to know.........did you press the “send thanks for the tip” button?


Abso-_effing-_lutely!!! It was a very sarcastic “Gee, THANKS!” I trust UE made sure to convey that tone. And if not, I’m sure little voices in her head did.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I disagree, it is Uber's and Instacart's fault because they allow customers to do this. Doordash doesn't.


Yep
That would only happen to me once ;or twice)
One day while driving Lyft in a great area I got a ping in a bad area 18 minutes away- decline 
Got the text in the email it would be better for the community if you accepted these trips
Shut app and NEVER opened it again 
If you don’t have the ability to say FU
It’s on you


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I meant the @sswipe who took away the tip.
> 
> She looked me straight in the eyes knowing she’ll do it, too. It was a hand-off, not the usual “leave at door”.


I hope you thanked her for the tip.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> View attachment 643979
> 
> 
> Sooooo… someone’s getting explosive diarrhea tonight, well into the morning…
> ...


Next time you see if you can deliver to the door from the street. lol


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

I wish the customer was required to leave an explanation when they reduce tips. I had a tip taken away last week and it didn’t even say customer reduce tip. Nothing!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> I wish the customer was required to leave an explanation when they reduce tips. I had a tip taken away last week and it didn’t even say custom reduce tip. Nothing!


Agreed. It shouldn’t be an easy process. The customer should be required to contact support and show photos that prove the driver did something to deserve a reduction.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I wish the customer was required to leave an explanation when they reduce tips. I had a tip taken away last week and it didn’t even say custom reduce tip. Nothing!


The kind of people who do this would have zero issues lying about the reason. Do you think they’d write the truth? “I’m cheap and I tip-baited ‘cause noone was bringing me my food!”

They’ll make up a reason. “The delivery driver ate half of my food and then beat me with a baseball bat when I asked if it was good!”

So no reason necessary. Every driver knows if and when it’s deserved, and when they were swindled.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jeffsd619 said:


> you essentially made a 1$ in profit for 16mins. thats well below min wage.


And your point is…?

What do you specifically suggest I do about it? Just curious.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Thank you for being a valued partner.
> View attachment 643981


Ouch!


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> The kind of people who do this would have zero issues lying about the reason. Do you think they’d write the truth? “I’m cheap and I tip-baited ‘cause noone was bringing me my food!”
> 
> They’ll make up a reason. “The delivery driver ate half of my food and then beat me with a baseball bat when I asked if it was good!”
> 
> So no reason necessary. Every driver knows if and when it’s deserved, and when they were swindled.


I wonder if Uber keeps track of how many times a customer takes tips back? Is there a limit before Uber catches on that they are scamming drivers?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> I wonder if Uber keeps track of how many times a customer takes tips back? Is there a limit before Uber catches on that they are scamming drivers?


Technically speaking, they don’t care. So long as they get their cut. My guess would be they do not.


----------



## jeffsd619 (Feb 10, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> And your point is…?
> 
> What do you specifically suggest I do about it? Just curious.


walmart is hiring


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

jeffsd619 said:


> walmart is hiring


I’m overqualified.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I’m overqualified.


Wait.
You are overqualified for WalMart ... but not for Uber?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

400 deliveries, I think this has happened to me twice, not worth thinking about the 10 bucks I got stiffed on. I've been far more surprised by people leaving decent tips. Hell, I've gotten tips for orders I didn't deliver and even got a ten dollar to after the fact on a Walmart delivery. Tip baiting sucks but fortunately it's rare and I would remember if I was back a second time.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> Wait.
> You are overqualified for WalMart ... but not for Uber?


Correct.


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> 400 deliveries, I think this has happened to me twice, not worth thinking about the 10 bucks I got stiffed on. I've been far more surprised by people leaving decent tips. Hell, I've gotten tips for orders I didn't deliver and even got a ten dollar to after the fact on a Walmart delivery. Tip baiting sucks but fortunately it's rare and I would remember if I was back a second time.


I had someone in an apartment complex the other day who did not post the apartment number. I tried contacting them several times. I ended up leaving their food on the counter in the common area. I got a $20 tip. No idea if they even got their food. Yes it sucks when they take away a tip but like you said I am surprised by large unexpected tips way more often.


----------

